# Pen story



## Jonkou (Mar 1, 2021)

In the bank today signing checks at the counter with my daily carry pen. The teller comments, wow that’s a nice pen, tell her thanks, then say I made it. Can I see, hand it to her, do you sell pens, no not these... do sell bullet pens at a local gun shop... you should, small talk, turns out she personally uses fountain and rollerball pens and could have sold her a few. Most pen makers I know carry a reject simply cuz they can’t sell it or don’t want to rebuild or throw it away. Moral of the story is if you’re a pen maker for profit carry one of your best and use it to generate business.

Majestic Jr with Buffalo horn

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Mar 1, 2021)

That’s a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 2, 2021)

Very good looking pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 2, 2021)

Beautiful pen, and great idea for the pen makers in the group! Would like to know if anyone does this? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 2, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Beautiful pen, and great idea for the pen makers in the group! Would like to know if anyone does this? Chuck


not that I try to generate business, but I carry one of my favorites all the time. It was a woodbarter peanut, but just stunning; Mountain Laurel Burl. Stunning wood that is, not sure i did it justice. But yes, have had many conversations concerning it.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 2, 2021)

I’m always a sucker for a good pen story and a nice pen. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 2, 2021)

Nice job on the pen and good advice, thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 2, 2021)

I switch up which pen I carry everyday,and only couple are defective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Beautiful pen, and great idea for the pen makers in the group! Would like to know if anyone does this? Chuck




I switch out the one I carry, but the one I use most often is a Texas flag pen @Bean_counter made for me years ago. I did sell one for @woodman6415 a couple years ago. I was carrying an antler one he made and a customer saw it and wanted one for her husband for Christmas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 3, 2021)

Looks great 
Nicely done.
I sell at gun shows.
Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

